# White Mountain Superpass: 2013-2014 Waterville, Cannon, Bretton Woods and Cranmore



## SkiRaceParent (Feb 19, 2013)

Apologies if I'm just late to the game but this sounded like pretty good news and couldn't find the thread: http://whitemountainsuperpass.com/


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 19, 2013)

Sounds like the college passes they used to offer back when I was in school. 

Seems like a good pass, I imagine Peak is a bit worried about the hit to Wildcat/Attitash.


----------



## Northernflight (Feb 19, 2013)

Its the same as the 4-NH collage pass which ive been getting for the last few years. Looks like I know where ill be skiing when I graduate.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 19, 2013)

Last year Cranmore was included with Jiminy Peak's pass along with Bromley.  Did they get sold off or something?


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 19, 2013)

Not bad....does seem a bit pricey at $949. I realize you get 4 mtns but the Crotched/Attitash/Wildcat "Granite Pass" I think was closer to $650 IIRC. I'm not a fan of WV and would be unlikely to use the Cranmore option. Haven't skied BW in many yrs but an extra 30 mins drive time beyond Cannon also likely wouldn;t get me there that much.
It's been mentioned before but a NH State pass of Cannon/Gunstock would be intriguing if priced right....would enjoy seeing special NH resident pricing on that.

The Burke/Jay combo pass is still pretty good value and I think even the Gold Boyne pass would be around the same as the WM Pass if you bought early. This really is taking direct aim at Peak but I wonder about the price difference.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 19, 2013)

This is a really tempting option for someone based out of North Conway.

In favor of the new pass:
- early season snowmaking at Bretton Woods when Wildcat and Attitash are silent
- Cranmore opened weeks before Attitash this year
- Mittersill!
- 4 mountains instead of 3

In favor of Wildcat / Attitash:
- It is cheaper by $350 (unless they raise the price this year)
- On almost all levels Cannon and Wildcat offer very similar terrain, though Wildcat has a better lift
- Includes Crotched Mountain for weekends I stay home (rarely though)
- When would I actually use Waterville? Just for variety on a Sunday or day trip?


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 19, 2013)

If I were living in NH, this would be a no brainer.

I hope they're still offering this when (if) I move back.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 19, 2013)

Mittersill should not be factored in since its only been open 5 days the last 2 seasons.At least the lift.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow, I didn't know the Peak pass was that cheap.  I thought it would be right around this price.

But for someone living in the Merrimack Valley, this pass is much more appealing.  Easy drives up 93 over dealing with Routes 16, 125, or 302.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 19, 2013)

I live on the border of the Merrimack Valley and the Seacoast. Drive wise sure 93 is significantly easier but having Crotched as a nice day trip option does have value on the Peak pass. For me if I had to pick one it would come down to extra drive time for Wildcat and having the Crotched option vs the relative convenience and great terrain of Cannon.
I'd likely never go to WV or Cranmore and would likely only do a couple days at either Attitash/BW.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 19, 2013)

You'd do a lot more than a couple of days at Attitash with the Granite Pass. Wind holds at Wildcat are a real problem. For example, 2 out of the 3 days this long weekend.

When you are down to groomers Wildcat is really just 3 trails. They don't make much snow and expansion takes forever.
Attitash gets a (very) late start with snowmaking but does a good job at covering every square inch of the mountain.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 19, 2013)

I grew up outside of Manchester, and my family still lives there.  Coming from that area, there's a reason why the 93 resorts (WV, Loon, Cannon) do so well.

I've done the Manchester to North Conway drive a lot, and even on back-to-back days.  I couldn't imagine doing it every weekend.  It would wear on me over time.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 19, 2013)

The Peak pass is 650 or so for just Wildcat and Attitash (no Crotched or what have you), where as this pass gives about double the terrain, so I think the pricing is comparable. Furthermore the resorts a spread out a bit to hit different places with different snow etc. 

I suppose in physical size and acreage Cannon and Wildcat are comparable, but I think Cannons actual terrain is in a different league than Wildcat.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 19, 2013)

I grew up skiing Attitash had prob 300 days on snow there through high school/college so I guess for that reason alone I would look for additional variety. But you are right about the wind hold issue at the Cat, certainly something to factor in. Early Season is actually pretty good at BW and WV while Wildcat is the Spring King among all these.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 19, 2013)

But Wildcat gets more snow, has better snow preservation in the spring, and is almost always the last resort in NH to close.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 19, 2013)

Bretton woods if I recall correctly, usually gives the Cat a run for their money in terms of last to close. If they lose, its usually by no more than a week, at most.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 19, 2013)

The point about spring at Wildcat is well taken.

I recall Bretton Woods closing most of their respectable terrain early and sticking to that trail under the main lift in the spring. It's okay if flat slush is your thing.

As for terrain at the kitty, it lacks the sustained steeps of the Front Five but has ungroomed terrain that is just as gnarly as Cannon. There are plenty of rocky cliffs if that is your thing.

I'm trying to convince myself that is not worth jumping ship just to get early season snow since the extra $350 buys several early season lift tickets.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 19, 2013)

6,900' vertical feet, wow! That is like two Whitefaces, no one will be able to compete with that! :roll:

This is a strong option for someone that likes to ski a lot of areas and can go up either I-93 or Route 16 and likes to follow the snow. But let's be honest, this is an I-93 pass. The only Route 16 option is Cranmore and Cranmore can't compete with any of the other areas, two very different leagues.

This pass would be ideal for someone that isn't strongly partial to any particular area. Which I see as a limited demographic. Cannon people ski Cannon, Waterville folks ski Waterville. Two very different demographics, I think, at least for season pass potential (occasional resort goers are not looking at season passes so they don't count). Bretton and Cannon have the B&B mid-week pass, great option for mid-week. But I don't know if it will translate well for weekenders which might be more partial to one or the other.

$949 just seems like too much of a price bump. At least compared to a Cannon pass, I don't know how much of a bump it is for Cranmore, Waterville, and Bretton. Maybe it is a good deal for only slightly more for those other areas. Jay and Burke is lower and a better value, IMO.

As compared to Granite Pass for Wildcat, Attitash, and Crotched... Crotched offers something closer to home (for MA and SoNH folks) and night skiing which this pass can't offer. Attitash/Wildcat is also going to start earlier and go later (yes, Bretton goes almost or as long as Wildcat but that is a joke compared to what Wildcat offers: best spring conditions almost any where in New England). And that pass is also cheaper. But it is Route 16 focuesed. Pick your artery and go for it. Do you enjoy T2B at Wildcat or Cannon's more expansive and challenging terrain on and off map? Do you enjoy meadow skipping at Bretton or steeper cruising at Attitash. Each pass offers its perks but I don't see them being competitive against each other.

The bigger competition, IMO, is shutting down the Jay/Burke option. That is a total slam dunk for these areas (which, excepting Cranmore, are all competing against folks driving longer/further for better conditions and a fairly inexpensive combo pass). I think that is where there is going to be some decision making for the MA and SoNH pass holder.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 19, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> This is a strong option for someone that likes to ski a lot of areas and can go up either I-93 or Route 16 and likes to follow the snow. But let's be honest, this is an I-93 pass. The only Route 16 option is Cranmore and Cranmore can't compete with any of the other areas, two very different leagues.
> 
> This pass would be ideal for someone that isn't strongly partial to any particular area. Which I see as a limited demographic. Cannon people ski Cannon, Waterville folks ski Waterville. Two very different demographics, I think, at least for season pass potential (occasional resort goers are not looking at season passes so they don't count). Bretton and Cannon have the B&B mid-week pass, great option for mid-week. But I don't know if it will translate well for weekenders which might be more partial to one or the other.


I completely agree with your first point.  It's appealing to someone who likes to jump around and follow some snow.

But I think this would also appeal to a pretty big demographic, the dedicated skier with a family.  He could have his kids in the ski school at Waterville, ski Cannon, and take a family vacation to Bretton Woods, all under the same pass.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 19, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> $949 just seems like too much of a price bump. At least compared to a Cannon pass, I don't know how much of a bump it is for Cranmore, Waterville, and Bretton. Maybe it is a good deal for only slightly more for those other areas. Jay and Burke is lower and a better value, IMO.



Depending on when you buy the Bretton Woods pass its $110 more from when I did. Having some variety would be nice,although Ive been thinking the Jay/burke pass would be more fun less money but longer drive times.
Its interesting though, all mountains will still offer there own passes too.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 19, 2013)

I love these multi mountain passes and hope this trend continues in the Northeast.  Put together a good combination and I think it would be worth the price.  Been waiting to see If NY state was going to offer a 3 mountain pass with Belleayre joining ORDA but haven't seen anything yet.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (Feb 19, 2013)

This pricing seems way too high to me. Knock it down a couple hundred and that's a good deal and a good pass. 

In this day and age I have a problem buying a pass anywhere for a grand really


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd say compared with the Peaks and Boyne offerings, the pass does seem a tad high.

Wish Gunstock would get involved in a multi-mountain pass with places further up North, but I don't see it benefiting them much.  Their clientele is locals and people who own homes on the lake.  At least, that's the majority of people I ride the lift with there.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 19, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> But I think this would also appeal to a pretty big demographic, the dedicated skier with a family.


I am not convinced. I think that market is pretty limited, especially narrowing it down to just NH and then narrowing down further to skiers that are interested in skiing frequently at two or more of these mountains (and narrowing it down to just I-93 focus as Cranmore/North Conway skiers really are not going to be enticed by a nearly 2 hour drive to Waterville after driving 3 hours to North Conway).

A lot of hardcore skiing families hole up at particularly resorts, often buying a condo. I think families that play the field are more likely to not have season passes, and families that end up with season passes would seem to me more likely to find a home and stick it out.

Let's hear about it from families that skied on the ASC deal. Did you play the field or mostly stick to one mountain? That pass was absurdly low priced, so I don't think it is completely comparable. 

Burke and Jay are complementary just as Wildcat and Attitash are complimentary. They are also both not terribly far apart (though Burke and Jay are further apart than Wildcat and Attitash). This pass just seems a touch to far apart from each other to hit multiple areas from the same base of operations. I don't see this group of mountains complimenting each other the way the other two competing passes do.

I am not saying that this is a bad pass nor am I saying people won't buy it. I am just suggesting it doesn't jump out at me as an unreal deal or a super value, especially in comparison to the other multi-mountain passes that are cheaper with the mountains clustered closer together.


----------



## octopus (Feb 19, 2013)

i think a gunstock, bretton woods, sunday river would be cool for people coming from the boston area. pretty sure boyne and omni aren't working together anytime soon, though.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 19, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> I am not convinced. I think that market is pretty limited, especially narrowing it down to just NH and then narrowing down further to skiers that are interested in skiing frequently at two or more of these mountains (and narrowing it down to just I-93 focus as Cranmore/North Conway skiers really are not going to be enticed by a nearly 2 hour drive to Waterville after driving 3 hours to North Conway).
> 
> A lot of hardcore skiing families hole up at particularly resorts, often buying a condo. I think families that play the field are more likely to not have season passes, and families that end up with season passes would seem to me more likely to find a home and stick it out.
> 
> ...



I see this pass as being an attractive option for those with a place in the Lincoln / Woodstock or Littleton / Franconia areas. With the exception of Cranmore, all are easy from there. The price may have been set with the Boyne pass (I.e., Loon) in mind as they are about te same. It would give the current Loon skier 3 local mountains instead of one for the same price.

I agree that the convenience from North Conway is less than ideal. However, I know lots of people in the ski clubs up there that make the drive to Bretton Woods on a regular basis.

The price is absurd compared to the Peak pass or most of the individual mountains. I can't help but assume it is Bretton Woods that is demanding that premium given their own inflated prices. I could see this pass being an attractive option for North Conway based skiers for $200-300 less.


----------



## EPB (Feb 19, 2013)

yeggous said:


> The price is absurd compared to the Peak pass or most of the individual mountains. I can't help but assume it is Bretton Woods that is demanding that premium given their own inflated prices. I could see this pass being an attractive option for North Conway based skiers for $200-300 less.



I'm based out of the Mount Washington Valley on the weekends and I probably wouldn't give the pass too much consideration even if it were priced at the Attitash/Wildcat level.  My appetite for regular trips to any of the 4 mountains in the pass would be limited with the exception of Cranmore because I'm not interested in making a habit of ~30min drives to BW or ~50min drives to Cannon after driving up to the Valley each weekend.  Cranmore's terrain just doesn't do it for me on a regular basis, especially when compared to Attitash and Wildcat combined.

Factoring in the difference in price, the Peaks pass is a no-brainer for people out of North Conway.  Sunday River is only an hour away if I really need the early season fix (one could spend part of their $300 in savings on this) and the steeper groomed terrain at Attitash serves as a better place to tide me over before the natural snow begins to pile up than Cranmore and Bretton Woods.  Wildcat also has its merits over Cannon for a pass holder as Wildcat, in my experience, tends to have more of its natural terrain open on a regular basis than Cannon.  That's not to say that Cannon doesn't have more to offer when both areas are 100% open (well 100% skiable).  Again, it would be easier to just allocate some of the $300 you saved by sticking with the Peaks pass to hit Cannon when the getting is especially good.  

I generally tend to agree with Riv that this pass has limited appeal.  It would be a no brainer for Bretton Woods pass holders if they liked to ski places like Cannon (which many probably don't), it doesn't seem to make sense for people that have a property in a Loon-centric development and it could be a tough sell for the Cannon crowd too (assuming the Cannon pass is substantially cheaper than the bundle).  People with ski appetites like AdironRider would probably like this deal, but I'm not convinced that there are enough people from SNH/Northern Mass that are interested in hopping around to places in NH that are as spread out geographically and serve as different of niches as the areas included in this pass.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 19, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> I am not convinced. I think that market is pretty limited, especially narrowing it down to just NH and then narrowing down further to skiers that are interested in skiing frequently at two or more of these mountains (and narrowing it down to just I-93 focus as Cranmore/North Conway skiers really are not going to be enticed by a nearly 2 hour drive to Waterville after driving 3 hours to North Conway).



I dunno.  Maybe I'm projecting too much, but I would seriously consider buying this pass for all the reasons I stated (variety, accessibility, snow options, family friendly options).

Like I said, if I'm lucky enough to move back to NH in the next few years, I hope they're still offering this.


----------



## Edd (Feb 19, 2013)

*White Mountain Superpass: 2013-2014 Waterville, Cannon, Bretton Woods and Cranm*

I'm surprised this pass isn't tiered so that lower priced options are available but I guess that indicates what market they're going after: I-93 weekend warriors. Not interested at all.


----------



## stomachdoc (Feb 20, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Let's hear about it from families that skied on the ASC deal. Did you play the field or mostly stick to one mountain? That pass was absurdly low priced, so I don't think it is completely comparable.



With the mountains offering the option of their own "local" pass, this is a big difference from the days of the "Threedom" pass where you were forced to buy the all mountain pass; there was no local pass option.  I suspect that many of us who are anchored to one place (because of kids in seasonal/race programs, real estate, etc.) will still choose the cheaper local pass option.  

It's nice to have the choice between the local pass and the multi-mountain option; we didn't have that before.

As a WV-based skiing family, the Cannon and Bretton Woods option gives a lot of new terrain types/options.  We would be unlikely to make the trip to Cranmore as that's a pretty big haul from Waterville (although the outlets in North Conway might interest my wife


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 20, 2013)

Way out of my price range for my family of 5. This would cost me about 3400 bucks.


----------



## kickstand (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm also based in the MWV on weekends.  While I can't see me buying this pass, I definitely think it has its merits.  If my wife skied more (and she is not a strong skier at all), this pass would be perfect.  She won't go to Wildcat and could take or leave Attitash.  On the other hand, she loves BW and I'm sure she'd like Cranmore.  Factor in the kids, and it makes sense.  And for me, Cannon is sub-2 hr day trip from home.  I have a friend whose in-laws live in Intervale.  He takes his daughter to BW all the time and recently mentioned he was going to hit Cranmore, too.  I could totally see him buying this sort of thing.

Point being, I don't think this completely an I-93 pass.  I think for the right situation, it offers up some nice options.  If you're in Conway, BW and Cranmore.  If you're near Twin Mountain/Littleton, BW and Cannon.  If you're near Lincoln and don't ski Loon, you have Waterville and Cannon.  And Cannon is a great short day trip from Boston.

I think it will be very interesting to see how this thing sells.  Hopefully, New England sees more of these types of deals moving forward.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 20, 2013)

kickstand said:


> Hopefully, New England sees more of these types of deals moving forward.



I think this is something that we all can agree on.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 20, 2013)

You guys sure demand a lot cost wise. 

A NH local pass to Cannon runs round 500 for Cannon alone. For less than double you get way more. Even a full season Cranmore pass is like 400 bucks. 

Isnt hte Peak pass with Crotched, etc more like 8-900 as well? I see no difference. Comparing this full pass to a mid level pass from another company seems like stacking the deck.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2013)

Not worth the extra money for me.  I will stay with Cannon only.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 20, 2013)

Truth be told I will as well, but I see this being a solid option otherwise. 

Im thinking ski racer families would be all over this with the Waterville/Cannon combo aspect of the pass. Those are pretty much the premier ski racing hills in NH, and those families are the ones with the most cash usually.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 20, 2013)

The Peaks pass with Crotched is $599 if purchased early season, compared to $949 for the Superpass purchased in the same time frame. It is a significant difference. The price is competitive compared to some of the VT mountains or the Boyne resorts where prices are outrageous, but much higher than most of NH or ME. This is one reason why a lot of us from MA and southern NH ski NH and ME even though the drive time to VT is the same: smaller crowds and lower prices.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 20, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> You guys sure demand a lot cost wise.



I am spoiled and have free season passes to my local hill - Pats Peak. I then spread out another 15 days at other places which this year will cost my family around $1500.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 20, 2013)

yeggous said:


> The Peaks pass with Crotched is $599 if purchased early season, compared to $949 for the Superpass purchased in the same time frame. It is a significant difference. The price is competitive compared to some of the VT mountains or the Boyne resorts where prices are outrageous, but much higher than most of NH or ME. This is one reason why a lot of us from MA and southern NH ski NH and ME even though the drive time to VT is the same: smaller crowds and lower prices.



Didnt realize the early season Peak pass was that cheap. Interesting to see if it stays there now.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 20, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I am spoiled and have free season passes to my local hill - Pats Peak. I then spread out another 15 days at other places which this year will cost my family around $1500.



My buddy got the same deal at Pats being an NEC student. You going to school there, work at the hill, or do they have other such hookups? 

With free skiing at any hill Id be hard pressed to buy a pass anywhere else.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 20, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> My buddy got the same deal at Pats being an NEC student. You going to school there, work at the hill, or do they have other such hookups?
> 
> With free skiing at any hill Id be hard pressed to buy a pass anywhere else.



My wife runs the "ski school program" for our town and with that we the whole family gets free passes.


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 20, 2013)

I like the pass a lot from where we ski as a family of 4.  3 ski areas under an hour away, on the same pass.  With different attributes.  We currently ski Cannon.  We get 2 WV tickets with each pass already.  We have friends who ski there, and enjoy it.  BW would be a really nice addition for early season, and for the wife's preferences, and they have some glades to poke around in.  I've never been there during a vaca week.

But the price difference between our early bird in state Cannon deal and this would be $1200 for the family of 4.  So I don't think its gonna happen.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 20, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> You guys sure demand a lot cost wise.
> 
> A NH local pass to Cannon runs round 500 for Cannon alone. For less than double you get way more. Even a full season Cranmore pass is like 400 bucks.


I don't see your logic at all. If you are a Cannon pass holder, you are skiing Cannon 10-15 days minimum to break even (assuming weekend pass price, break even varies depending upon mid-week deals one would have used). If you also wanted to ski BW, Waterville, or Cranmore... you could buy individual day tickets and get 7-8 days at those mountains or any where else you want and not be locked in. All assuming in state rate. For in state, this is not a good deal, IMO. Really bad, actually, unless you plan on skiing Waterville and Bretton a lot. I just don't see Cannon types spending more than 8 days at this other trio of hills.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: White Mountain Superpass 2013-2014 Waterville, Cannon, Bretton Woods and Cranmore*

Hmm, plus no powder chasing at Magic or side cash to go to the Summit.

I think I may be coming around to your side.


----------



## MadPadraic (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm seriously considering this pass for next year as a replacement for the Boyne pass. Waterville replaces Loon as the generic day trip hill; Bretton Woods is closer than Sunday River and has a similar season, and you get Cannon thrown in. 

My opinion on Cannon: I have exactly one sticker on my helmet and it is from Cannon.

I'd miss April/May trips to Sugarloaf, buy Boyne prices ski and stay at about $0.30 more than just stay (screwing the pass holder), so it won't really cost more.

Also, we traditionally take an XC trip up to North Conway. Cranmore would offer a nice little diversion.


----------



## Edd (Mar 1, 2013)

MadPadraic said:


> I'd miss April/May trips to Sugarloaf, buy Boyne prices ski and stay at about $0.30 more than just stay (screwing the pass holder), so it won't really cost more.



Truth.  One of my few complaints when I was a Boyne passholder.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 1, 2013)

Edd said:


> Truth.  One of my few complaints when I was a Boyne passholder.



I think this used to be true but seems SR is trying to address the discrepancy. I'd think they could do well by offering cheap rooms to pass holders during early/late season when it's likely most of the hotels/condos are empty and not producing any revenue.
Get ppl to the mtn cheaply and they are likely to spend $$ on food/beverage during the quiet times.

http://www.sundayriver.com/VacationPackages/Packages/Winter/VIP%20Passholder%20Lodging.html


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 1, 2013)

Based out of Lincoln I like this pass a lot but it's just too pricey for me.  My wife currently has it as a student and it is a steal ($350ish)!!  I'd probably pay ~$800 for it but not more.

I always have one form of Cannon pass or another.  I've had the B&B pass before and I surprised myself by how often I decided to go BW.  Great snow preservation, change of pace, etc.  I usually end up hitting WV a few times a year when friends are there.  I would hit more often if I had a pass there.  Cranmore wouldn't be used much, but it would be nice to have a free option when over that way.

This is clearly targeted to steal Loon passholders.  It's hard for any one of those Mtns to steal away Lincoln condo owners.  As has been said here already, those families tend to camp out and are pretty happy with the convenience.  This pass would offer so much more that it might override the convenience factor.


----------



## zoomer (Mar 8, 2013)

The Granite Pass pricing is out and I think it stayed the same.  $599 adult/$399 junior so for my family of four it would be $2000 vs $2800 for the superpass, or $2400 for Cannon only.  Granite pass includes the rest of this season as well.  The downside for the Granite pass is that for me it's 2:45 to Wildcat vs 1:45 to Cannon.  I wish Cannon had better pricing for non-residents, the Granite pass is a much better value, but I'll probably go with Cannon only due to travel time.  Anyone know a way to get a discount on a Cannon pass?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 8, 2013)

Burke/Jay is $699 currently and you get the rest of the season. $409 for junior pass. A touch less than the Granite pass for a family of two parents and two kids. I don't know if those prices include taxes or not, though. I think the White Mountain Superpass can't really compete with the Burke/Jay pass at $1000 less for 2 kids/2 parents... for those willing to keep driving past Waterville, Bretton, and Cannon. Tougher call on the Granite pass, I-93 skiers would certainly get to Burke easier than Wildcat with Jay not much further.

And then there is Boyne. Good multi-mountain options, nice to see this development.


----------



## zoomer (Mar 8, 2013)

Burke is 3 hours for us, and at that travel time Sugarbush comes into play.  The adult passes, at $1,049, come with a junior pass so it's on par with Granite and Jay/Burke price-wise, and then the Mt Ellen only pass is only $499 and also comes with a junior pass.  I really like Mt Ellen at that price ($998 for family of four unless I am misreading), but 1:45 each way to Cannon is an easy day trip and SB is too far for a frequent day trip (for me).


----------



## timm (Mar 12, 2013)

zoomer said:


> 1:45 each way to Cannon is an easy day trip and SB is too far for a frequent day trip (for me).




In my mind I know the hour or so saved driving to Cannon vs Wildcat (or Black), is huge from a gas perspective (and exhaustion perspective), especially over a full season...still hard to ignore the Granite pass is three mountains for like $200 less, and Crotched is not too exciting but is so close.

Sugarbush has an awesome deal for people 19-29 too, it's under $300 I believe and you can add MRG for like $100. Possibly the best deal in the East if you're in your 20s.

I'll probably go passless again -- between Liftopia, multi day deals, coupons, etc, I don't come out much behind a passholder to any mountain and I have flexibility.


----------



## EPB (Mar 13, 2013)

I picked up the Peak's "Classic" pass this past weekend that went on sale Friday and is good for the rest of this season.  After a year without a pass, it was really a no brainer. $499 with blackouts on MLK weekend, the first weekend of Feb vacation and Dec 27-31.  The ticket deals suck during those time periods anyway, and aside from MLK weekend, the other weekends are mere two day weekends that are prime to be skipped.

What's more, I had paid $100 for a two day ticket at Attitash / Wildcat the day before the day before the pass went on sale through Attitash's website (to be used on Sun and Mon).  They comp'ed me the difference and I only ended up paying $399 at the register.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 13, 2013)

This pass does sound very flattering, although I have zero reason or for that matter interest in going to cranmore.  While I haven't hit either Cannon or Waterville this year, the idea of have open access to both resorts and Bretton Woods (for the wife and little guy) sounds pretty awesome.  It's too bad that Gunstock isn't bundled in with this pass as opposed to Cranmore, since it would truly be a Ski-93 pass...

I think next year I will re-up on the gunstock pass, too good to pass up at $399, and scout out the other mountains on discount days. Now the question is do I hit cannon this Saturday  or Sunapee ?  Decisions, decision..


----------



## timm (Mar 13, 2013)

eastern powder baby said:


> I picked up the Peak's "Classic" pass this past weekend that went on sale Friday and is good for the rest of this season.  After a year without a pass, it was really a no brainer. $499 with blackouts on MLK weekend, the first weekend of Feb vacation and Dec 27-31.  The ticket deals suck during those time periods anyway, and aside from MLK weekend, the other weekends are mere two day weekends that are prime to be skipped.
> 
> What's more, I had paid $100 for a two day ticket at Attitash / Wildcat the day before the day before the pass went on sale through Attitash's website (to be used on Sun and Mon).  They comp'ed me the difference and I only ended up paying $399 at the register.



Damn I didn't see that one. Considering I am planning to hit Mt Washington Valley for four days this weekend, might pick it up -- with Wildcat's usual long season it will almost have paid for itself by the end of this season, nevermind next. If I pull the trigger, might consider doing one of the ski clubs with a lodge in North Conway.


----------



## dlague (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree with most - the price is to high!  Then again I think most season passes are often priced to high.  Also the thought of being comitted to a single mountain or in this case 4 mountains is tough!  We are targeting about $1400 in lift ticket costs for four of us this season (about 35 ski trips) and look at my signature - it is a decent list (for the most part)!  We chase down and hunt for the deals and have gotten pretty good at it!  So I pass on season passes!  If you live close to a resort then - I get it!  If you are a big mountain only skier - I get that too!  I prefer variety!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 13, 2013)

Bostonian said:


> It's too bad that Gunstock isn't bundled in with this pass as opposed to Cranmore, since it would truly be a Ski-93 pass...


The addition of Gunstock would make the Superpass a very good value. I think they need to be careful though with adding too many mountains, though. The more mountains you add, the more people are likely to show up because you are adding all of the other mountain's pass holders that opt for the multi-mountain pass to your roster. And the more mountains you add, the more people will likely splurge. Look at ASC, those areas were total zoos because ASC made the value too good, and as a result, their product suffered. Plus the mountains need to split revenues. If they keep adding mountains, some mountains may eventually not make up the lost margin in volume. Tough balancing act...


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 14, 2013)

My own 2c on this one. I have the 4NH College Pass this year (which is good at the same mountains as the Superpass). I can't really see the value in the full-priced version (I think i paid like $320 or so for mine). My home base is Cannon, and I have been to Bretton Woods and Waterville twice and once, respectively, this season. I wouldn't even think about going to Cranmore. If I'm going to drive over there I'd go to Wildcat. 

I will say, though, early in the season, there were a couple of days that I started out at Cannon and it was so awful that I went over to Bretton Woods. I would rather ski an easy groomer with good snowmaking than a whatever-Cannon-was-doing-last-December. But would it be worth an extra 200+? Probably not.


----------



## zoomer (Mar 14, 2013)

That's an interesting point about Cannon.  Was it an off-year for them, or is the snowmaking just that bad?  Would some long time Cannon pass holders chime in on Cannon's value?  I would really like to make Cannon my home mountain but as an out-of-state resident it's pretty expensive to get passes for the family, and if it can't deliver consistently good conditions it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## timm (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello there fellow Jamaica Plain person.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 14, 2013)

Most long time Cannon lover's do not understand what happened with the snowmaking this year.  It started out with a good idea of Lower Cannon and Gary's instead of the normal Mid Cannon and Spookie of HSQ.  It went downhill from there.  The gun tech is very antiquated but there is something else going on.  I heard rumors of compressor problems which would expalin wet guns.  But it was not a normal snowmaking year at Cannon.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't know what happened at Cannon in December and late November. It seems like they got a really slow start to snow making. I spoke with a bunch of people while riding up the lifts there and at Bretton Woods, and that seemed to be the general consensus. But I don't think that's normal. I do feel like when they don't have the upper mountain open and only a few of the front five with snow, it's not a great place to be. My general thoughts can be summed up as "when it good it's great but when it's bad it's terrible." Definitely someone with a more long-term view should chime in here.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 14, 2013)

timm said:


> Hello there fellow Jamaica Plain person.



Represent!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree with Puck It that the snowmaking was abnormally poor this season. Kept me away from the mountain for the most part because expansion was too slow. The GM that started a half dozen years or so ago really stepped up their snow making since taking over. Then this season, it all fell apart. No idea what happened. Cannon is always slow to expand. Their MO is to completely bury a trail before moving on. But this was way too slow even for Cannon. Certainly raises questions about next season. I think it may just have been an abnormality, though. We'll find out next year...


----------



## zoomer (Mar 15, 2013)

It sounds like Cannon could benefit from some transparency.  They should tell skiers what happened and what they are going to do to address it, unless they have no solutions.  My one major head-over-heels tumble this year was in some wet yellowish man-made snow by some Cannon snowguns.  I think it was just below Bypass on Paulie's Extension, my skis stopped and I didn't, and then I had a solid layer of ice stuck to my skis.  

I think I'm going with the Sugarbush Mt Ellen Plus passes which includes complimentary kids passes.  Includes the rest of this year too.  I think it's a tremendous deal if you have kids under 12.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 15, 2013)

zoomer said:


> My one major head-over-heels tumble this year was in some wet yellowish man-made snow by some Cannon snowguns.  I think it was just below Bypass on Paulie's Extension, my skis stopped and I didn't, and then I had a solid layer of ice stuck to my skis.


In Cannon's defense, that has nothing to do with snow making this year. If you ski Bypass, you're not going to have a very good time. I've skied Bypass on days when Cannon got a foot and a half of fresh and you'd never know it. Of course, no one tells you that when you first at starting to ski Cannon. But you learn it pretty quickly.


----------



## zoomer (Mar 15, 2013)

Point taken, but it had to do with snowmaking and the fact that I skied right into it.  It was 2/21 and they were blasting snow right under the lift on middle cannon and I skied into the snowmaking fog, visibility was near zero, and I ended up missing lower cannon as I pushed through it and landed on Paulie's Extension where there were even more guns making a very wet cement snow.  Of course I should've noticed the snowmaking while on the lift, so it's partially my fault, but I've never seen such wet snow from the guns.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> In Cannon's defense, that has nothing to do with snow making this year. If you ski Bypass, you're not going to have a very good time. I've skied Bypass on days when Cannon got a foot and a half of fresh and you'd never know it. Of course, no one tells you that when you first at starting to ski Cannon. But you learn it pretty quickly.



What is bypass?


----------



## zoomer (Mar 15, 2013)

Trail name...Middle Cannon Bypass.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

zoomer said:


> Trail name...Middle Cannon Bypass.



Thanks, I have to get back their I love the views but one day I was there was and non snow ,rai$ day.


----------



## timm (Mar 15, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on the Classic Pass at Wildcat today. After four days this week, two planned next and whatever I can get in April, it will already have nearly paid for itself before next season even starts.


----------

